# Police Officer Jordan Corder



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Jordan Corder*
Covina Police Department, California

End of Watch: Tuesday, September 30, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 28
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Vehicle pursuit
*Incident Date:* 9/30/2014
*Weapon:* Automobile; Motorcycle
*Suspect:* At large
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Police Officer Jordan Corder was killed in a motorcycle crash while pursuing a motorcycle on North Citrus Avenue.

The motorcycle he was pursuing ran through a red light at West Puente Street. As Officer Corder entered the intersection his motorcycle was struck by a vehicle that was making a left turn. He was thrown from the motorcycle and suffered fatal injuries.

The driver of the motorcycle he was pursuing continued to flee and remains at large.

Officer Corder had served with the Covina Police Department for five years.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Kim Raney
Covina Police Department
444 North Citrus Avenue
Covina, CA 91723

Phone: (626) 384-5595

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22210-police-officer-jordan-corder#ixzz3EvA589Sl


----------

